# Misty waters



## Darfion (Sep 22, 2006)

Oil on stretched canvas


----------



## V.Alonso (Sep 23, 2006)

wow man...you just keep pumping out winners....

i think this one is my fav of all the ones youve posted


----------



## sthvtsh (Nov 26, 2006)

Doesn't really look MISTY to me, but I still love it.


----------

